
"This Capsule Challenges Vacuum Tube" (Popular Science, 1948) - asxd
https://books.google.com/books?id=YCcDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA117
======
zecken
wow, what a time capsule. crazy how fast even after this that they
proliferated everywhere

